# 10-20 Gallon Sorority Stocking



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, this is my 1st time stocking a "big" tank so please bare with me. (;
Water Specs~
. Hard Water
. pH of 7.6
. No matter what size, tank will be cycled and heated to 78F

Please tell me any ideas on what to stock with and also tell me if there's anything wrong with the stocking, whether overstocked, understocked, or if any of these creatures I need more of.
Here are my plans on what to stock:
10 Standard- 5 females, 1 Mystery Snail, and 4-5 Cory Catfish or Otos.
20 Long- 8 females, 6 Cory Catfish or Otos, 2 Mystery Snails, and 10 Ghost Shrimp.

What do you all think?? I'm a bit stressed, I never really stocked a tank before or quarantined anything. LOL
(NOTE: All of the fish I'll add will be in QT before added in)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What species of corydoras are you planning on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Possibly Albinos or Pandas if there are any in my Petsmarts or Petco. What's the "original" Cory species? It's like this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955210&lmdn=Pet+Type


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah, you'll want smaller cories for these tank if you choose them

albinos are usually just bronze cories with the albino gene, and would be too large for a proper shoal in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Corydoras aeneus (bronze Cory) will work. As will Corydoras sterbai. Pandas and pygmies should not be kept at such high temperatures however.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

djembekah said:


> yeah, you'll want smaller cories for these tank if you choose them


What do you recommend? And if I choose Otos, are these fine?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Corydoras aeneus (bronze Cory) will work. As will Corydoras sterbai. Pandas and pygmies should not be kept at such high temperatures however.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll search for those. Is the Bronze Cory the Cory that was on my link?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes indeed it is. Most all albino cories will be C. aeneus species.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So either Albino or Bronze will work? I think I'll go for Cories then. Do their colors matter on what their group? Like, Albinos have to be with Albinos and Bronze with Bronze?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry just clicked your link and that is an emerald cory, ironically enough not a true cory.
If you get true bronze cories, you can mix them with the albinos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. Then I'll fine a real bronze cory and I'll show you if that's the real thing. I like albinos so it won't be a big deal if I can't get bronze ones. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No problemo. Just compare some images on google. You want Corydoras aeneus, that fish is Brochis splendens. If all else fails, all albino fish doesn't hurt. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

This is it, right? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronze_corydoras
I just went to Wiki. I know it's really unreliable but eh... Less work for me.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Olympia said:


> No problemo. Just compare some images on google. You want Corydoras aeneus, that fish is Brochis splendens. If all else fails, all albino fish doesn't hurt. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK. I just posted a link, hopefully that's it. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Is it me, or is 5 girls and a shoal of cories a bit much for a 10 gallons?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... I could change it to 4 girls but that's minimum... I have a 50% chance of a 20L so that should be able to work.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. I can send you 3 apple snails with the girls aswell


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mo, that's too much! If it's a 10 and I get 4-5 girls, the bioload will be insane!! Even the Cories will make it worse.. If I get a 20L, then it should be ok! But I don't think I can get more than 1... They breed like crazy, correct?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Not really. I take good care of mine and they havnt bred.. I think your talking about Pond snails and such


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe.. If I get them from you, can you add just 1? I don't like snails very much but I want to start with 1 for now... Sorry, but thanks for the more than 1 snail deal!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. sure!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks so much Mo! You've been such a good help. :]


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to warn you right now that if you have betta girls and cories, you may find it next to impossible to feed the cories.  The problem is those cute little things eat really slow and betta girls are gluttons. They swoop in and steal everything. Ask Silverfang. As for me, I had to remove my cories after two days because my girls ate everything I tried to feed the cories and bloated up like ping-pong balls with fins.

Bioload-wise, if the tank is cycled, you'll be fine.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for the warning!!  I have an idea, can I cup the females to feed them? That way, everyone can get a chance to eat.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, you sure can, if you don't mind doing that every time you feed them. Also, as long as it doesn't stress them out.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess it will depend then.. :\ Lebron doesn't seem to get stressed when i cup him for pics. Hopefully the females are the same, and I don't mind.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh wait. Did you mean cup the girls when you feed the girls or when you feed the cories? If you cup the girls when you feed the cories, they may be in their cups for a while. It can take cories all night to eat.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The cories can take all night..? Can't I bury it in the sand or something?? :l What about cupping the females first, then I bury the cories' food in the sand, feed females, and then let them go?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can try it and see if that works or not but I don't know. Silverfang has tried just about everything she can think of to feed her cories. She buried the wafers in the sand, put the wafers under the filter flow, fed them at night, fed them in the plants . . . betta girls are gluttons.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mother of god... Bettas are such buttholes aren't they? -_- I need to ask Silverfang then. I hope my females won't be like that.. Worst of all.. If there are females at the stores, and they're rescues or sympathy, they'll be spoiled little brats.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, they sure are. I've never encountered such greedy little pigs as a betta fish. Then get a whole bunch of betta fish together and it's like Hometown Buffet for fish.  Do ask Silverfang. I haven't heard about her trials lately but she might have found a solution by now.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Challenge accepted.  

Do Cories have to be fed everyday in general?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, it helps. You might hear that they only eat vegetables and algae wafers but actually, they're omnivores and do better with meatier foods like shrimp pellets. I'm sure they *could* do okay being fed every other day but it would be best if you fed them every day. 

Oh, djembekah also has cories. You can ask her how she feeds hers. She hasn't said anything about having any difficulties.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, I saw their profile on TFK. Omega One has shrimp pellets, correct? I'll feed them at night only, thanks! 

I'll ask her, too. I already went onto Silver's profile and hopefully by the time I come back from school tomorrow she'd have answered. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Omega One has shrimp pellets, yes. Good luck!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! The challenge begins when I get the tank..


----------

